# † My Beloved Blake †



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I am so very sorry. Losing them is SO hard. My husband is a cross country truck driver and he was on the road when I had to let Boots (Irish Setter) go in '97, when Scooter (golden) died in '99, when Hunter died in "03, and when his heart dog, golden Buck died in '07 and when our golden KayCee died just a year and 10 days later.

i tried not to tell him on the phone, but after being married so many years (since '65) he could tell something was wrong. We were expecting it with Boots (bne cancer), and we knew Hunter had serious disease with autoimmune hemolytic anemia, but were holding out hope becaue he was so young (just turned ). Scooter and Buck both died of heart attackes, Scooter at 5, Buck at 12 1/2, both unexpected. KayCee died following surgery for cancer. He was here when our beloved 17 yer old cat, Pippi, passed on, but that was it.

So I know wht you meant about your husband being gone when this happened. Mine loved all our dogs, but Buck was "his boy".

It is good you have others to keep you company. As it was, I always had at leat one more and now, I only have Honey and she is between 10 1/2 and 11. And I am scared to death of losing her.

You big guy is lots and lots of good compnay, just from this forum. Bless him.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I am so sorry for this sudden loss of your beloved boy. I know the grief hits hard when you have no real to prepare for it. 

Godspeed dear Blake.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

So very sorry for the loss of your Blake. My thoughts are with you! Blake will live in your heart forever!! I hope all of your other babies will be ok without their leader. I wish you all the best as you grieve together. Sorry your husband is away right now. RIP sweet Blake!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am very sorry for your loss of Blake. It is hard when they leave so sudden. My heart is breaking as I know how hard days are coming. I know Blake will lead his pack in spirit. I hope you will find some comfort in your grief hugging with your crew. 

Rest in peace sweet Blake, your family love you and miss you so much.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I am so very, very sorry for your heartbreaking loss. Run free sweet boy.


----------



## Always51 (Feb 19, 2012)

big hugs and I am so sorry...its so hard when they leave us..our golden Geordie (14) went in his sleep..I came home from work and found him...so sad....


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so very sorry for yous loss.

Run free Blake, knowing you were well loved and will be missed


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I am so so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Desi*

Desi

I am so very sorry for your loss of Blake and sorry for all the pain that all of you are going through. 

*Please USE us all for support*-we have been there. Sorry your Hubby is gone now-I know it must be SO HARD on him, too!!

Rest in peace, sweet Blake. I am Blake is playing with my Smooch and Snobear.


----------



## janababy (Jan 2, 2012)

I am so sorry to you and your family for the loss of your "boy" Blake.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm so very sorry. I hope your hubby can be home soon so you can be together. It's got to be so hard to be apart right now. I'll be praying for you and your family. Godspeed sweet boy.


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

Sending thoughts and prayers for your family at this time of saddness. RIP sweet Blake.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss of Blake. Run free at the bridge, sweet boy.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So very sorry for your loss of Blake, I hope that you will find comfort from "Blake's pack" at this sad time

Run free and sleep softly Blake


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

So very sorry to hear of your loss of Blake. Alot of people on here know what you're going through and will give you lots of support. I know how difficult it must be for you with the rest of his pack missing him. When we lost our golden 6 weeks ago the other dogs were looking for her. Time will help you and find comfort from your other pets at this very sad time.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Just now seeing this and am SO very sorry for the loss of your sweet boy Blake. I can imagine what a terrible sudden shock this was to loose him at such a young age. Love on the others. It is very hard for them to loose their friend.


----------



## MikeS (Jan 9, 2012)

So very sorry for your loss. Such a sad time , our thoughts are with you.

Mike


----------



## Cocker+GoldenR (Aug 26, 2011)

I am so so sorry. Run free sweet Blake. Hugs, Olga


----------



## Buddysmyheart (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm very sorry for the loss of your beloved Blake. We all understand your shock, pain, and sadness. This forum is so helpful at this time, because most of us have gone through this. Hugs for you and your family.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so very sorry for the loss of your Blake. My heart goes out to you, I know this is a very sad and difficult time for you. My thoughts are with you. 

Godspeed sweet Blake.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Please know my thoughts are with you, RIP Blake.


----------



## Stumpjumper (Feb 22, 2012)

So very sorry for your loss..


----------



## Prov31 (Aug 16, 2006)

I am so very, very sorry. I know that your heart is breaking. We lost Annie this week too. Blake is going to missed dearly, but he felt your love always.


----------



## Nath (May 12, 2011)

So sorry. It's very hard when our golden babies leave us.


----------

